# $4 Homemade rod holder



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Was trying to think of a cheap rod holder for areas with hard ground, concrete ect. areas that can't accept a typical rod holder. So I came up with this cheesy yet perfect setup. 5 1 gallon size jugs, keep them empty for transportation then fill with water when you get where you're going. Provides plenty of weight to hold 4 rods and works great with clickers or run type reels. I already had the jugs, milk create and zip ties. 2" 10' pvc pipe was $4.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome idea, gonna try this out


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Where can is get a milk crate? Need one for my yak


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty much any place that sells milk. Just ask if you can have one.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> Where can is get a milk crate? Need one for my yak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Target sells them


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think the target ones are actually square. I used an actual milk one so I know it perfectly fits 4 milk jugs. Guess you could grab one and walk it over to the milk isle and try it out.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool! Yeah gotta get one for the kayak 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

